# new guy



## joeneedshelp (Feb 22, 2012)

hey guys im joe and im new and im 15 years old and i would like to know a good daily routine step by step(when to eat when to workout when to take protein do i take supplements and everything else) ive done hours of research and found nothing to great thanks.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 22, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*joeneedshelp* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 22, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Feb 22, 2012)

Welcome.  You will have to post questions in another forum. Surf the sight there is good info here you look around and read.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 23, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## brazey (Feb 23, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## ecto (Feb 26, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## Kimi (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello!


----------



## charley (Feb 26, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## juicespringsteen (Feb 26, 2012)

welcome to IM


----------



## jwallace3232 (Feb 27, 2012)

hello


----------



## Imortalee (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 27, 2012)

Whats up!!!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 27, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Feb 27, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome, keep looking around and asking the right questions.  We have some of the most knowledgeable people on this board.   What you are seeking is what we offer here.


----------



## grynch888 (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## bigd36 (Mar 2, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------

